# Mornington Herping



## NickGeee (Dec 20, 2016)

Was recently down the Mornington Peninsula with my family for a holiday, so of course i made the most of it and tried to find some herps!
We got down at around 6 at night, so I wasn't extremely hopeful in finding anything. The tin was still pretty chilly, but almost immediately I found the most gorgeous snake!


White-lipped snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
White-lipped snakes are so chill and this one only had one real crack at me, awesome things!


White-lipped snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I came back the next morning on the look out for Metallic skinks. I saw someone had moved a piece of tin i had placed afew months back, but forgave them after I found this guy under it.


Eastern tiger snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eastern tiger snake (Notechis scutatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Later on the same day I had an explore around a coastal swamp and managed to find a handful of these guys, Swamp skinks!!!
I hadnt properly photographed a swampy in a year, so I was pretty happy!


Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I had one last target species to find, being the Rawlinsons skink. I was keen to check out some mangrove habitat on the west of the Peninsula that apparently harbours the elusive skinks. The day was said to be in the high 20's, so ultimately I thought I would fail finding them.
However I managed to find this single gravid female! I managed to get one crappy shot before she got away.


Rawlinson’s Skink (Pseudemoia rawlinsoni) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I was already satisfied but just as I was going to leave I found another Swampy! this one wasnt as pretty as the other but it was awesome to see them in a place where they aren't regularly seen.


Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Habitat shot


Coastal wetlands, Western Port by Nick Gale, on Flickr
I knew the last few days I would be busy doing other non-herping stuff, so I made it my mission to find one more cool herp before that.
Another Drysdalia, this one only metres from where I found the other!


White-lipped snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Although I never got a Metallic skink, I was pretty happy with my finds from 4 days of herping.
Enjoy!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Dec 20, 2016)

Some great pics

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Dec 20, 2016)

nice!


----------



## Stuart (Dec 20, 2016)

Awesome!


----------

